#  > General Zone >  > Petroleum Club >  >  >  Saudi Aramco Best Practices

## Sajid Ali Khan

Can someone upload or provide link to latest edition of Saudi Aramco Best Practices.

See More: Saudi Aramco Best Practices

----------


## tessios

me need it too plz help

----------


## khalid655

me need tooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

----------


## Paldex

Please search the forums, you get plenty....

----------

